# Wanted* Merle Male Poodle (Standard or Miniature)



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Merle is not a color that occurs in poodles, so any merle "poodle" would be a mixed breed.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

@ClodaghQ I took the liberty of removing your mail address from your post. Partly to discourage creepy spammers from hitting on your address in the future, and partly because PoodleForum terms of service do not allow direct buy/sell for puppies.

Just to prepare you for some of the reactions you might get - Neither of the two main registries in North America permit the registration of merle poodles. I don't know about Europe; I assume the situation is similar. Therefore, it's rare to find a top quality breeder working with merles; it's more common with backyard breeders and doodle mills. It's puppy roulette. Some puppies from backyard breeders can be quite lovely, if they have been raised underfoot in a kitchen with normal household activities happening around them. However, backyard bred can also be a disaster, if the family was too ignorant or callous to arrange for proper health testing and socialization. Your chances of ending up with a puppy flown in from a puppy mill on the continent or raised in isolation on sawdust in a horse box are a bit higher when you are dealing with sellers who aren't part of the regular breed clubs.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

@cowpony yep merle is not accepted anywhere in Europe by any reputable registry. Neither FCI or others.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Is it strictly and only the merle pattern you're interested in? Would a different pattern interest you, such as phantom or brindle or sable?

What about temperament/personality? Since poodle colors often change thru their lifetime, it's usually recommended to choose based on the pup who best fits your family lifestyle. That personality is a lifetime trait. It'd be sad to have a poodle just the color you want but that is nothing else that suits your family. That's a rehome waiting to happen.

Also, are you aware of the health issues directly associated with the merle patterning?

ETA Apologies. Ireland makes more sense. My monitor display made the orange look red. It's possible that Kennel Club (UK) will be a starting source.
Welcome To The Poodle Club of Ireland (poodleclubireland.com) 
Breed Details - The Irish Kennel Club (ikc.ie)

The flags are so small, I think yours is Italy? Try a search for the official breed registry clubs in Italy (or your country if not Italy) and check the FCI
*The Fédération Cynologique Internationale is the World Canine Organisation.* It includes 99 members and contract partners (one member per country) that each issue their own pedigrees and train their own judges.

Fédération Cynologique Internationale

*Poodle*

CANICHE
*Europe*

FCI members and contract partners
*The Americas & Caribbean*

FCI members and contract partners
*Asia, Africa & Oceania*

FCI members and contract partners
*Planet Poodle*

*  PLANET POODLE - Das Pudel Magazin - The Poodle Magazine  *
PLANET POODLE - The German Poodle Magazine
www.planetpoodle.de

*Clubs from Around the World: *


The Standard Poodle Club U.K.
The Poodle Club of Queensland (Australia)
Poodle Club of Victoria (Australia)
Österreichischen Club der Pudelfreunde (Austria)
Koninklijke Belgische Poedelclub v.z.w. – Royal Club Belge du Caniche a.s.b.l (Belgium)
Klub prátel a chovatelu pudlu (Czech Republic)
Pudelklubben (Denmark)
Eesti Puudlite Tõuühing (Estonia)
The Finnish Poodle Club
Deutscher Pudel-Klub E.V. (Germany)
Allgemeinen Deutschen Pudelclub (ADP) e. V. (Germany)
Verband der Pudelfreunde Deutschland e.V. (VDP) (Germany)
Nederlandse Poedel Club NPC (Netherlands)
Norsk Puddelklubb (Norway)
Svenska Pudelklubben (Sweden)


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

@Rose n Poos for the Republic of Ireland its the Irish kennel Club which is FCI. The Kennel Club is only the UK. 

@ClodaghQ here is the link Home | The Irish Kennel Club

They should have more information for you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you Curlflooffan!


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

Have you seen parti poodles or maybe even brindle? They're so pretty!


----------



## Mr.Ziggy (Jul 14, 2020)

As others have stated, merle does not naturally occur in poodles, so that means a merle poodle has another breed mixed in somewhere in it's heritage. The reason folks tend to get so upset about merle poodles is because there are a lot of health issues associated with the merle gene.

It is important that merle poodles are not able to be registered. If merle was allowed into the breed standard, it would introduce a lot of health issues into the poodle breed that do not currently exist. Most people want to keep the breed as healthy as possible. 









The Problem With Merle Coat Patterns in Dogs


Merles are popular, so it seems logical to breed two merle coat dogs together to get more. That's actually a bad idea.




www.dogster.com


----------

